# TTRS Maintenance Costs



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

Just over 2 weeks to go now until I get my new motor :mrgreen:

Now trying to get a good budget sorted so I can put a monthly sum by to pay for any eventualities. I have assumed I will do an average of 13k per year in the motor, and have come up with the following costs;

Item Cost	Quantity	Replacement / Renewal Term (Months)	Cost Per Annum	Cost Per Month
Tires £236.00	4	12 £944.00	£78.67
Break Pads - Front	£222.00	1	24 £111.00	£9.25
Break Pads - Rear	£125.00	1	24 £62.50 £5.21
Break Discs - Front	£500.00	1	36 £166.67	£13.89
Break Discs - Rear	£155.00	1	36 £51.67 £4.31
Servicing - Minor	£150.00	1	12 £150.00	£12.50
Servicing - Major	£220.00	1	48 £55.00 £4.58
Oil Change £69.00	1	18 £46.00 £3.83
Filter Change	£61.00	1	36 £20.33 £1.69

Notes:

- Disc changes do not include price of pads as already accounted for
- Filter change does not include oil change as already accounted for
- Major service = £370 - but £150 already accounted for in minor service
- Minor service cost reported to be between £125 - £175 so taken average

Could anyone advise if these are reasonable assumptions on life expetancy, etc. I know there are factors like driving style, etc - but its impossible to be smack on - so a decent estimate would be good. How does this compare with peoples experiences? All be it perhaps with a TTS as not many TTRS owners would have hit half of these items yet! Many of the prices have been quoted by my Audi dealer.

I have accounted for insurance and tax already.

Also - anything I am missing?

Thanks


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Err Fuel................... about £1.2 million !!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

You buy a 50k RS and your occupying youself with running costs? :lol:

You audi guys really do love to analyse


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

yes , it's a bit over the top to think about new pads and disks when you dont even have the car yet lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Pricy147 said:


> Just over 2 weeks to go now until I get my new motor :mrgreen:
> 
> Now trying to get a good budget sorted so I can put a monthly sum by to pay for any eventualities. I have assumed I will do an average of 13k per year in the motor, and have come up with the following costs;
> 
> ...


Odd thing to be thinking about when awaiting a delivery of a new car but to tell you the truth and I confess, I have been through similar thoughts with previous purchases...not so now though.

Things you forgot are the accidental damages caused by you; loved ones; friends and the 'green-eye' monsters who may object to you owning something better than them. So think of the following;
1) wheel damage from potholes
2) wheel damage from kerbing
3) car being keyed by some low life or the wife (when she finds out that you have a misses...LOL!!!)
4) keyed by your kids when they ride their bikes too close to your precious babe...
5) road accidents which will cost you your insurance excess...depending on whose fault it is.
6) dents from someone opening the car door in a parking lot.
7) scratches from car washes - if you use them - or from hand washers - if you use them.
'8) stone chips...it happens!
9) stone chip on the windscreen which will cost you your insurance excess - it happens.
10) Stolen recovery - which will cost you your insurance excess.

That is all I can think of thus far. Man, are you sure you really want a car any way, there are too many IFs, BUTS and MAYBEs that you might as well sell upon delivery and get the bus...costs less!!!

Enjoy upon delivery and am sure all will be OK...a car is like the wife - well almost, you will always afford to keep them...because you just can not get rid of easily...!!!...and trust me Lord knows I have tried (ssssh, don't tell my wife please!!!).


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Pricy147 said:


> Also - anything I am missing?
> 
> Thanks


A grasp of reality? A life? Something to do with your hands? Jesus, this forum is going downhill fast

How long are you keeping this car? You won't need discs for years and I mean maybe 4, so the prices are inaccurate for a start off. I make no provision for maintenance, you just pay for it when it needs it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

denTTed said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> > Also - anything I am missing?
> ...


denTTed,
you missing a minor point here - this is our weekly dose of 'just for laughs' thread...just enjoy it though I feel your frustration and dismay!


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

996cab said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > Pricy147 said:
> ...


Well perhaps not all of us on this forum are multi-millionaires and dont need to worry about maintenance. I prefer to take the sensible option, and have the funds in place in case of eventualities - rather than get into debt like much of this country - and partly why the economy if ruined. Just because I can afford the car - doesn't mean I can be reckless and take the running costs for granted.

Call it gay, boring, laughable as you will - couldnt care less really.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont Audi do a maintence plan?
Might be worth you taking a look at that, you dealer would be able to help im sure.

Had one 6months and another one for 3, as of yet its cost me nothing.
Only suprise thus far is a MPG of 20-22


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Dont Audi do a maintence plan?
> Might be worth you taking a look at that, you dealer would be able to help im sure.
> 
> Had one 6months and another one for 3, as of yet its cost me nothing.
> Only suprise thus far is a MPG of 20-22


Thanks,

Yes they do provide a maintenance plan - and when they first sent me the quote - comparing it with my figures - it looked appealing. Mainly included servicing, tires and oil changes.

However.....when they realised I had upgraded wheels to 19" - they backed out and said they could not cover the tires. The revised quote was not worthwhile and overly expensive.

PS. Your MPG - is that town driving or includes a reasonable percentage of motorway driving too? Seems low!


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Pricy147 said:


> Well perhaps not all of us on this forum are multi-millionaires and dont need to worry about maintenance. I prefer to take the sensible option, and have the funds in place in case of eventualities - rather than get into debt like much of this country - and partly why the economy if ruined. *Just because I can afford the car - doesn't mean I can be reckless and take the running costs for granted.*
> 
> Call it gay, boring, laughable as you will - couldnt care less really.


Mmm are you sure about that, and TTRS and sensible option :lol: TBH mate a TTRS isnt a sensible car, its one for driving hard, and when driving hard you have to pay alot of money to maintain it. Some how me thinks you are getting a TTRS more for the purpose of posing than driving. I mean 50k on a TT and your concerned about the 22mpg, tyres, discs and pads  Im sure with the inevitable miss daisy driving you wont need to change pads and discs for years to come anyway.

Dont see how one can fully enjoy a sports car that makes them constantly concerned and thinking of running costs.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lets not do this :? 
I don't think there is anything wrong going into something (anything) eyes open. 
Eyes open doesn't mean "concerned".

regardless....to answer the question:-

22mpg is the average stated by the DIS since i got the car. I'm currently at 800miles or so (don't really use it much)
That's a mix of all sorted inc motorways but mainly 40-50 type roads if i was to put a label on it.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

my car arrives in 13 days [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

i cannot wait, its been 6 months since i gave them my tts and have been driving my nissan cabstar [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Pricy147 said:


> Break Pads - Front
> Break Pads - Rear
> Break Discs - Front
> Break Discs - Rear


If you break them things it will cost you more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> my car arrives in 13 days [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> i cannot wait, its been 6 months since i gave them my tts and have been driving my nissan cabstar [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Same here - can't wait  Worse for me - currently driving around in a Vectra or Yaris! 

As Toshiba mentioned - im not concerned at the cost of maintenance - I want to make sure I am putting sufficient money by each month to cover repairs and maintenance. I'll certainly be driving the car as it should be!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i wont be using mine as an everyday car, did that to the tts, took it onto a building site and some idiot washing a lorry sprayed all the crap all over it. I went nuts, that will not happen again. It ill come out on weekends and come evenings  .

On that note i too will be driving it quite hard. I have already planned for 2 cruises to europe this year one of which will be taking me to the nurenburgh ring :twisted:


----------



## act (Jan 14, 2010)

Have mine for three weeks now.
I'm using it as a daily drive.
It is replacing my 335i coupe, no moment of regret.
The MPG is very similar.


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> 22mpg is the average stated by the DIS since i got the car. I'm currently at 800miles or so (don't really use it much)
> That's a mix of all sorted inc motorways but mainly 40-50 type roads if i was to put a label on it.


Interesting.

Mine is on the same mileage, a Roadster & the DIS is on 27 average with some recent heavy blatting.

How accurate are these computers?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Haven't used mine enough yet either; on about 1700 miles and strangely enough I have the same average of 27. Its not as though the noise encourages economical driving either :roll:

I'd take the DIS reading with a pinch of salt. The only accurate way is to measure the mileage between brimming the tank but then what mileage reading do you take? From the odometer? From a gps device?

MPG is just a number. When its empty go fill it up.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

sTTranger said:


> It ill come out on weekends and *come evenings*  .


WTF are they? Forum gets filthier by the minute.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

denTTed said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > It ill come out on weekends and *come evenings*  .
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
whoops, i ment some :roll:


----------

